# Taurus Judge - Reviews?



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

So I've looked at these guns before and am revisiting them now as I like the concept, but am afraid that they might not live up to the hype. Here's what I would use this gun for in a perfect world: home defense, and carry sometimes when in country where I could encounter dangerous game and grouse. Does the shot pattern hold well enough to shoot a grouse at 20 ft or does the rifling spin it out? I would imagine the barrel length would come into play quite a bit.

I'm also looking at the public defender model of this gun. These seem like they might be concealable as well as do all the rest, and I like the looks of them a lot more than the other models. 

Does anyone have one, or shot one that could provide feedback?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have not ever shot them, but I just saw a review on OUtdoor Channel, here it is http://www.americanrifleman.org/videos/ ... ge-review/
that is not the one that I saw, the other one was really positive and said something to the effect of all of the bad claims were incorrect and they really liked it for up close use.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A friend of mine had one once and when I was with him he took a shot at a blue grouse that was about 10 feet away. You could see the pellets hit all around the grouse so some had to of hit him. He calmly walked away until I shot him with my shotgun. I never did find any pellets in him when I cleaned him since I took his head off. 

I think that they would be OK for snakes or something real close but I wouldn't depend on one.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have had mine for 3 or 4 years and I love it. I carry it while archery hunting, 45 colt loaded in it and some 410 ammo in my pack, usually have one box of buck shot and one box of slugs. I also have a speed loader I bought so I can carry 5 extra rounds of 45 in my pocket. It's plenty accurate, I always qualify with it for off duty carry even though I usually only carry it while hunting. Never had a problem qualifying with it. It was to good of a deal to pass up when I bought mine, it's stainless and I got it for $250.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Although they are a little bulky to carry especially the 3 inch variety I think they ere great for defense. But not for grouse. I believe the effective max range for shot is 7 feet.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

My brother has one and we have both killed grouse with it. I don't know what the effective range is but I would say 20 feet is stretching it at best. I haven't taken a shot at one that far with it.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

My nephew knocks ECDs off the back fence with it at about 20 feet. He says much past that the pattern is too big to hurt them much. It is fairly accurate with 45 Colt ammo. The thing is huge compared to most revolvers.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I think the Public Defender model would be especially poor for taking grouse. My dad has a 3" barreled standard Judge, and a special run 4" barreled one. I shot a blue cleanly with the 4" gun at about 15 feet, but haven't tried farther than that. The rifling does spread the shot out faster. They are ugly and awkward, but fun to shoot. Having packed them around, I feel they are best suited as a gun for the truck or ATV. I have no idea how people would carry a Raging Judge all day. :shock: 

Personally, I've been looking at the S&W Governor for a while. The Governor will shoot .45 ACP in addition to .410 and .45 LC, and has a 6 shot cylinder vs. a 5 in the Judge.


----------

